# Need to boost endurance quick



## clapping_tiger (Apr 23, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has a good proven cardio routine that can be done with about 30 min a day. I just went through a dry run for my Black Belt test, and I did well except in one catagory. I ran out of steam with about 20 min left in my test. After that I will still need to Spar for 2 rounds (which I did not do during my "Pre-Test") right after the test is done. I could do it, but I really had very little left afterwards. I have about 4 weeks until the actual test, I would like to make this a go a little easier. The total test is probably about 1 1/2 hours non-stop. 

Is it just that I need to start jogging, or jumping rope? Or is there a better way.

Can I do cardio everyday, or should I go with every other day.

On Top of my regular training, I am starting a weight program next week, Mon, Wed, Fri. Would it be best to wait.

If I can get into a good routine I would be able to keep it going along with my training, but I find jogging and skipping rope VERY boring.

Thanks, Jason


----------



## Kope (Apr 23, 2003)

Go every other day.

Get on an orbital with the upper-body attachment.

Go forward for 5 minutes for warm up, get yourself too cardio-training area for your age ((220 - age) * .65).

Increase resistance/level/incline whatever to as high as you can and stilll keep going do that forward for 5 minutes.

Reduce to your starting range and go for 5 minutes.

REVERSE. Increase again and go backward for 5 minutes.

Reduce to starting range and go for 5 minutes.

Increase again and go forward, 5 minutes.

Reduce and go forward 10 minutes. Last 5 minutes are cool down and just get yourself back to a reasonable heart rate.

That's 40 minutes .. but it WILL build your cardio endurance quickly.

To help out more, add 10-15 minutes of rope jumping to your daily warm-up prior to your workouts.


----------



## Tigertron (Apr 23, 2003)

Realistically 4 weeks are hardly enough to build endurance. 

I would skip the bodybuilding until after the test.

Best endurance building routine is running. Run as fast and as long as you can.  Then slow down the tempo. When your breath recovers, Push yourself again!  Do that for half an hour every day!  IMPORTANT: The next run, you MUST TRY to RUN FARTHER than you did yesterday before you slow down to catch your breath.  This stimulates your body to adapt!

You will find that you can ENDURE longer every day! 

It is not fun. And it actually sucks doing it.  But the choice is yours.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree with Tigertron about running.  It sucks but is highly effective.  Check this out, 

http://www.trainforstrength.com/Endurance1.shtml


----------



## Kope (Apr 23, 2003)

I strongly disagree with the advice to run.

Running as several negatives, the two most of interest to MA'er is that it doesn't build upper body endurance as effectively and it is hard on the feet and knees. 

Interval training is more effective that straight out endurance running at building cardio capacity.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kope _
> *I strongly disagree with the advice to run.
> 
> Running as several negatives, the two most of interest to MA'er is that it doesn't build upper body endurance as effectively and it is hard on the feet and knees.
> ...



Kope has a good point about the negatives of running, but not everyone has access to a gym to use the equipment that Taku recommends in his article, so I'd rather give the man something to work with because I don't know his situation. 

As per Kope's comment, the following is taken from Taku's article at www.trainforstrength.com/Endurance1.shtml: 

*For the H.I.I.T. portion of your training I recommend the following machines in order of my preference: 
1) Versa Climber. 
2) Air Dyne Bike. 
3) Elliptical walker with arm attachments. 
4) Rowing ergometer. 
5) Cross country Ski simulator. 

These machines have been selected because they work the entire body as a unit rather then just the legs alone. Although the machines mentioned are my favorites, anything will work, rope skipping, running, biking, stair-climbing etc. If you do choose running or rope skipping I recommend cross training with one of the above recommended machines to reduce the potential for overuse injuries due to the inherent impact on the joints from these activities.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. Unfortunately, I don't have access to an elliptical machine. The only machines I have access to is a tread mill and stair step machine.  I have read the article and am going to try to come up with a program using the information in that article. I will need to copy it so I can read it again.

My plan with the weights was not to build mass, I have a lot of upper body strength, but I am carrying a few extra pounds around the center. I was thinking about lighter weight/high reps to build more lean muscle. 

I think 4 weeks should be enough time to boost (boost not build) my endurance a little, I do have some endurance already, have been training a little over 3 years for 3 or so classes a day. My goal is to just give me that extra that I have not developed (And shed a few extra pounds too). 

By the way, my test date was set today for May 31st. So that gives me about 5 weeks.

Thanks again.
Jason


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 24, 2003)

I'd buy a jump rope. They're only $3 or $5 if you want a leather one. It's been proven that 10 mins of skipping is the equivelent of 30 mins of jogging. So if you have 30 mins a day then that means it'll be the same as about 1 hour of jogging. :asian:


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 24, 2003)

I agree with Withered Soul.  I myself jump rope more often than I run.  You can jump rope indoors and you can really get your heart pumping in a hurry.

Also, here are some great tips for maximizing your rope skipping workout:

http://www.exude.com/jumprope.html#tips

Please pay special attention about being careful not to double-jump when skipping rope (like the way kids jump rope).  This tip will save your knees.

All the best to you.

Peace & blessings,


----------

